
Soylent Update 1/21 - ph0rque
http://blog.soylent.me/post/74091082214/soylent-update-1-21
======
raybeorn
Is Coeliac disease really that prevalent that they are worried about a gluten-
free version of soylent? (I personally know one person with this condition but
even he is annoyed about how everyone is going gluten-free.)

~~~
brianwawok
Its a buzzword to go gluten free, so why not capture as many sheeple as
possible?

~~~
brenschluss
It should be logical that the presence of people with a legitimate condition +
the presence of people who erroneously think they have that legitimate
condition != overreaction on the part of a given person that thinks that they
have that legitimate condition.

Being sugar-free and carb-free are also buzzwords, and for sheeple, right?

------
kolev
GF is not necessarily a good marketing buzzword as most gluten-free products
are more dangerous to the general population in general. For example, gluten
starch is replaced with tapioca, rice, and potato starches, which have higher
GI, i.e. they increase your diabetes risk.

